# Rah Rah Richt



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2015)

Having the Dawgs players run across the field to intercept the TIDE as they entered the field is a classless, thuggish and amateurish act...and Richt has done this his entire career. Blackouts, Redouts and cheap personal fouls are anything but Big Boy football. I've been saying this since I joined the forum years ago.....it's phoney psychology...and it does not work against good well coached teams...OBVIOUSLY.
As and Dawg fan doesn't that embarrass you?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

How could you not be embarrassed? But what I have learned is I can't change it. As far as the running across the field that happens all the time in every stadium across America so no it doesn't bother me. What bothers me is losing. What makes you think richt HAD the players do that?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> How could you not be embarrassed? But what I have learned is I can't change it. As far as the running across the field that happens all the time in every stadium across America so no it doesn't bother me. What bothers me is losing. What makes you think richt HAD the players do that?



I wouldn't want it to be known if that was planned and happened behind his back. That's his signature if you will in a attempt at motivation


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> How could you not be embarrassed? But what I have learned is I can't change it. As far as the running across the field that happens all the time in every stadium across America so no it doesn't bother me. What bothers me is losing. What makes you think richt HAD the players do that?



He allowed it. He's done it vs UF before, and some Dawg fan here posted last week that he hoped "Richt would send the players over to BAMA'S sideline pregame.
I've NEVER seen a BAMA team do that.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I've NEVER seen a BAMA team do that.



Me either


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> He allowed it. He's done it vs UF before, and some Dawg fan here posted last week that he hoped "Richt would send the players over to BAMA'S sideline pregame.
> I've NEVER seen a BAMA team do that.



I heard his post game comments on it and he didn't tell them to do it but he doesn't have a problem with it. All I know is in anything like that if your going to run your suck you need to back it up. In life or on the FB field. UGA ran their suck and didn't back it up. It's like the little dude with 4 beers at the party always running off at the mouth and then Boom someone knocks him out. That's what bama did to the Dawgs. That's how you handle it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 3, 2015)

Yep, Classless.


Total thuggish behavior by Richt.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep, Classless.
> 
> 
> Total thuggish behavior by Richt.



How many times have you seen Fl St and UF do this????


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm sure Richt didn't come up with these gimmicks, but doesn't seem to do much to detour them from happening. I get tired of it myself. It just makes you look worse when you lose.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Leon Farmer will have to get tired of it, and then it will stop.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2015)

They could fire Richt tomorrow and I could care less, but remember your guy said I am not leaving Miami. Nothing but class in that statement. Your team played excellent today and you should be proud, but it is hard to win with class I reckon. Somehow I don't expect much more than that from yall.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They could fire Richt tomorrow and I could care less, but remember your guy said I am not leaving Miami. Nothing but class in that statement. Your team played excellent today and you should be proud, but it is hard to win with class I reckon. Somehow I don't expect much more than that from yall.



Charlie, I think Ripper just comes off that way because of his love of the game. I can't speak for him personally (got of accused of that once) just think he likes rubbing salt in an open wound.... Given all the smack talk I have done and several others it's well deserved. I do know this that the keyboard can bring out the worst in all of us and I've met Ripper and sevreral other bama fans and their pretty good guys. Their just part of the dynasty. Table talk is usually a lot more friendly than it is around here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

daily dawgsux.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Having the Dawgs players run across the field to intercept the TIDE as they entered the field is a classless, thuggish and amateurish act...and Richt has done this his entire career. Blackouts, Redouts and cheap personal fouls are anything but Big Boy football. I've been saying this since I joined the forum years ago.....it's phoney psychology...and it does not work against good well coached teams...OBVIOUSLY.
> As and Dawg fan doesn't that embarrass you?



Speaking for myself I would rather they do the talking by blocking,tackling and executing. Bama did that UGA didn't. Congrats on the win


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily dawgsux.



Stupid Bammer! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Having the Dawgs players run across the field to intercept the TIDE as they entered the field is a classless, thuggish and amateurish act...and Richt has done this his entire career. Blackouts, Redouts and cheap personal fouls are anything but Big Boy football. I've been saying this since I joined the forum years ago.....it's phoney psychology...and it does not work against good well coached teams...OBVIOUSLY.
> As and Dawg fan doesn't that embarrass you?



Actually, what would embarrass me is having MARTA in my building doing work?? You really needed MARTA to do an environmental drilling at work? That would be like asking Obama to teach your employees to tie their shoes... Or Jessie Jackson to spell out the ABC's...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually, what would embarrass me is having MARTA in my building doing work?? You really needed MARTA to do an environmental drilling at work? That would be like asking Obama to teach your employees to tie their shoes... Or Jessie Jackson to spell out the ABC's...



Your about to get it....................


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Your about to get it....................



I've never had a problem taking care of Rip..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've never had a problem taking care of Rip..



I try to stay neutral I have never wanted to offend anyone. Never mess with those folks inside the perimeter.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Never mess with those folks inside the perimeter.....




Pffftttt... Nothing a pack of smokes and an unscratched lottery ticket won't handle...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pffftttt... Nothing a pack of smokes and an unscratched lottery ticket won't handle...



You can buy smokes by the singles down there......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You can buy smokes by the singles down there......



That's why I prefer the packs... Bring a Carton or 2 and you can run the joint..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's why I prefer the packs... Bring a Carton or 2 and you can run the joint..



know a couple of places like that on Piedmont. was in one late last night.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> know a couple of places like that on Piedmont. was in one late last night.



I thought you would be more of a Cheshire Bridge Rd kind of guy..


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cheshire Bridge Rd



use to go there............


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually, what would embarrass me is having MARTA in my building doing work?? You really needed MARTA to do an environmental drilling at work? That would be like asking Obama to teach your employees to tie their shoes... Or Jessie Jackson to spell out the ABC's...


They had a fuel spill...they are responsible for the clean up....may be too tough for you to noodle out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> They had a fuel spill...they are responsible for the clean up....may be too tough for you to noodle out.



I understand... MARTA was smarter than you guys and had to clean up a fuel spill.. Fully understand.. 


Was it a bus or the electric rail?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They could fire Richt tomorrow and I could care less, but remember your guy said I am not leaving Miami. Nothing but class in that statement. Your team played excellent today and you should be proud, but it is hard to win with class I reckon. Somehow I don't expect much more than that from yall.


Saban took his foot off the gas in the third qtr. He could have hung a few more TD'so on the dawgs...but he never does run the score up. As to the remark you mention, that was 10 years ago and he admitted  that he could have handled the better...you'll  need to come up with something better than that. 
I know the loss hurts, been there felt that?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I understand... MARTA was smarter than you guys and had to clean up a fuel spill.. Fully understand..
> 
> 
> Was it a bus or the electric rail?


underground fuel tanks, groundwater issues...I have the property under contract for lots of $$$...so any issue caused by MARTA will be rectified by MARTA.
So tell me again why I should be embarrassed?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie, I think Ripper just comes off that way because of his love of the game. I can't speak for him personally (got of accused of that once) just think he likes rubbing salt in an open wound.... Given all the smack talk I have done and several others it's well deserved. I do know this that the keyboard can bring out the worst in all of us and I've met Ripper and sevreral other bama fans and their pretty good guys. Their just part of the dynasty. Table talk is usually a lot more friendly than it is around here.



I'm not rubbing salt in the wound  I'm simply pointing out what I believe to be a coaching character flaw in Richt....after all Charlie and other Dawgs love  to belittle Saban...just balancing things out.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> underground fuel tanks, groundwater issues...I have the property under contract for lots of $$$...so any issue caused by MARTA will be rectified by MARTA.
> So tell me again why I should be embarrassed?



You are talking way above his pay grade.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 4, 2015)

When good natured people try to take on a bad boy persona, it's foolish looking...UGA doesn't have the "street cred" to pull it off...especially after yesterday's beat down.


----------



## cafish (Oct 4, 2015)

the difference between a well coached team and a hyped coached team---happens all the time in the upper division of college football


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I'm not rubbing salt in the wound  I'm simply pointing out what I believe to be a coaching character flaw in Richt....after all Charlie and other Dawgs love  to belittle Saban...just balancing things out.



I had no problem with it. I run my keyboard more than most on this forum. Salt in some wounds helps it heal. It hurts but it will dry up a mouth sore in a hurry. Lots of Fb left to play with a lot of wounds left to taken and given. Carry on!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2015)

CMR needs to learn how to keep his team calm down for these big GAMES seems like they get to hyped up


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2015)

nickel back said:


> CMR needs to learn how to keep his team calm down for these big GAMES seems like they get to hyped up



thanks for your bloodbath prediction, you were correct.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thanks for your bloodbath prediction, you were correct.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

nickel back said:


>



yes,, reverse psychology worked well


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They could fire Richt tomorrow and I could care less, but remember your guy said I am not leaving Miami. Nothing but class in that statement. Your team played excellent today and you should be proud, but it is hard to win with class I reckon. Somehow I don't expect much more than that from yall.





I think yall are getting off fairly easy... I could only imagine if the Dogs beat Bama by 28 what all would be said and continued to be said.. Was a tough loss. They always are. Hopefully, yall bounce back from it and destroy Tenn.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I think yall are getting off fairly easy... I could only imagine if the Dogs beat Bama by 28 what all would be said and continued to be said.. Was a tough loss. They always are. Hopefully, yall bounce back from it and destroy Tenn.



If we would have beat yall I would have been very reserved in attacking and making fun of you guys......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> If we would have beat yall I would have been very reserved in attacking and making fun of you guys......





Ok


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ok


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

It would be so easy to keep it going, but no need.. few jabs and we're done.. Now go beat Tenn.. if ya can


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2015)

The timing of this thread was all about salt in the wound, but I don't mind anybody bashing CMR for his on field abilities.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> How many times have you seen Fl St and UF do this????



I can't ever remember a time. 




Does that somehow excuse Richt from being classless?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Does that somehow excuse Richt from being classless?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 4, 2015)

riprap said:


> The timing of this thread was all about salt in the wound, but I don't mind anybody bashing CMR for his on field abilities.



Timing?...I posted this right after I saw the video.  Rip you've been around here long enough to remember,  or you can certainly retrieve some of my post from 6 or 7 years ago where I was saying the exact same things...I think Richt is trying to do whatever he can to bring a NC to UGA including a total restructure of his coaching staff but I don't think that he will ever be successful until he cuts out the "Rah Rah" hype shenanigans.
That is all


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

jump, jump,,,,, jump around...jump up, jump up and get beat down..

spanked 2015


----------



## ddavis1120 (Oct 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Leon Farmer will have to get tired of it, and then it will stop.



Unless Richt has a direct line to the after life, I don't think Leon II is going to complain.  Richt has to use gimmicks because he is an above average coach trying to beat one of the best coaches with equal or better talent.  Truthfully, I don't place yesterday's loss at the feet of the coaches per se.  Lambert and Ramsey are both head cases.  Ramsey's a gunslinger who thinks he can make any throw and Lambert wants to break out his protractor and analyze every throw before he makes it.  Plays were available to be made and neither QB could make them, period!

At this point the Bulldog nation needs to ask itself if a second tier program is acceptable?  And if not, what is the next step.  Honestly if Greg McGarity gets enough pressure, changes will be made.
As an aside, I saw Jere Morehead yesterday at halftime and asked him when he was going to hire a football coach, he respectifully ignored the question.  I don't blame him.


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Timing?...I posted this right after I saw the video.  Rip you've been around here long enough to remember,  or you can certainly retrieve some of my post from 6 or 7 years ago where I was saying the exact same things...I think Richt is trying to do whatever he can to bring a NC to UGA including a total restructure of his coaching staff but I don't think that he will ever be successful until he cuts out the "Rah Rah" hype shenanigans.
> That is all



I have never disagreed. Those type things will only help you get off to a fast start, but the emotion will quickly wear off when you get off to a poor start.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can't ever remember a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

ddavis1120 said:


> Unless Richt has a direct line to the after life, I don't think Leon III is going to complain.  Richt has to use gimmicks because he is an above average coach trying to beat one of the best coaches with equal or better talent.  Truthfully, I don't place yesterday's loss at the feet of the coaches per se.  Lambert and Ramsey are both head cases.  Ramsey's a gunslinger who thinks he can make any throw and Lambert wants to break out his protractor and analyze every throw before he makes it.  Plays were available to be made and neither QB could make them, period!
> 
> At this point the Bulldog nation needs to ask itself if a second tier program is acceptable?  And if not, what is the next step.  Honestly if Greg McGarity gets enough pressure, changes will be made.
> As an aside, I saw Jere Morehead yesterday at halftime and asked him when he was going to hire a football coach, he respectifully ignored the question.  I don't blame him.


Until the next generation $$ start flowing it will be the same. They want to beat Auburn and Tech and nothing else matters. Lived it my whole life. Don't agree with it either. Just as silly as an indoor practice facility.... Doesn't matter if we really need one everyone else has one so we should to. Kids are dumb and these kids want what everyone else has. If it wasn't for Pruitt I don't think that would be happening. Regardless Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2015)

First off, I would like to commend UGA on what they have done for the player that got hurt last week. First class by UGA and CMR. I would like to think that other coaches would do the same but I am not that naive.
Now, back to e OP. I am going to start by saying that I totally agree with Ripper. If this was UF, GT or any other team doing this you Dawgs would be throwing around the thug label. This is like the Miami of the 90's with one exception. UGA hasn't won anything and the thug dance and pointing fingers does nothing for you. When you UGA fans talk about lack of discipline on the field, it starts with a lack of discipline from the start. Not sure if CMR knew or even encouraged this but he needs to stop it. I saw it on CBS before the game and the pregame commentators were talking about it getting a little chippy. What I saw was a bunch of thuggish behavior. Whether it was a handful of players or not, I saw players leaving their practice station to run over and take part in the thuggery. I commend Saban in his postgame comments and what he thought about his players buying into it. Call it what you want but if it were any other team your thoughts would be different on the matter. For me, I blame CMR for either putting them up to it or lack of control.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 4, 2015)

fairhope said:


> First off, I would like to commend UGA on what they have done for the player that got hurt last week. First class by UGA and CMR. I would like to think that other coaches would do the same but I am not that naive.
> Now, back to e OP. I am going to start by saying that I totally agree with Ripper. If this was UF, GT or any other team doing this you Dawgs would be throwing around the thug label. This is like the Miami of the 90's with one exception. UGA hasn't won anything and the thug dance and pointing fingers does nothing for you. When you UGA fans talk about lack of discipline on the field, it starts with a lack of discipline from the start. Not sure if CMR knew or even encouraged this but he needs to stop it. I saw it on CBS before the game and the pregame commentators were talking about it getting a little chippy. What I saw was a bunch of thuggish behavior. Whether it was a handful of players or not, I saw players leaving their practice station to run over and take part in the thuggery. I commend Saban in his postgame comments and what he thought about his players buying into it. Call it what you want but if it were any other team your thoughts would be different on the matter. For me, I blame CMR for either putting them up to it or lack of control.



^^like


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

it's just comical I tell ya..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2015)

i watched the game again today. one thing i noticed about uga was players not giving it their all and being lazy. case in point, #77 uga offensive lineman gave up pursuit of the bama db on the pick six when he went by him at an angle. who knows what could happen. that guy did some cutting back across the field. he just slowly jogged toward the direction of the sideline while the bama player was yet to cross the goal. Saban would run that guy till he vomits on monday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2015)

Serious question.
Do you THINK this goes back to the UGA excessive celebration penalty in the '07 Florida game? That was one of the hardest hitting games i'd ever seen and after the penalty, the Dawgs gave everything they had and came away with the win. I can't help but think he hopes for a repeat of that type of focused, aggressive menatlity at some point.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Serious question.
> Do you THINK this goes back to the UGA excessive celebration penalty in the '07 Florida game? That was one of the hardest hitting games i'd ever seen and after the penalty, the Dawgs gave everything they had and came away with the win. I can't help but think he hopes for a repeat of that type of focused, aggressive menatlity at some point.



If thats what the Coach thinks, its pretty sad, and he may need to re-evaluate his motivational methods.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't help but think he hopes for a repeat of that type of focused, aggressive menatlity at some point.



You have identified the problem. Mark Richt smokes too much Hopium.

If you're going to do something like that you need to back it up. I would prefer the Dawgs keep their mouths shut and let their football play speak for itself. At least that way if you lose there are no 10th grade stunts for people to laugh at.


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2015)

Has Cmr blamed the loss on penalties that weren't called? Maybe the bama offense was too fast. The fans should have gotten red rain  ponchos for the red out.


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 4, 2015)

Been saying it for years.  Great guy...good coaches.  it's hard for good coaches to win NCs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

It's obvious the gimmicks aren't working. That is all


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 4, 2015)

I like Mark Richt, he is a nice guy.


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> I like Mark Richt, he is a nice guy.



I always thought so till yesterday. He wasted a lot of people's hard earned money who wanted to watch a football game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

riprap said:


> I always thought so till yesterday. He wasted a lot of people's hard earned money who wanted to watch a football game.



He better be glad it was raining like it was or he would have had a bunch of mad UGA bow hunters too!


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2015)

I fished in the rain at Lanier all day Saturday and it was a treat listening to the first half on the way home. It was more of a treat to get to watch the 2nd half. At least I could flip over to the gt game and watch them choke too.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Having the Dawgs players run across the field to intercept the TIDE as they entered the field is a classless, thuggish and amateurish act...and Richt has done this his entire career. Blackouts, Redouts and cheap personal fouls are anything but Big Boy football. I've been saying this since I joined the forum years ago.....it's phoney psychology...and it does not work against good well coached teams...OBVIOUSLY.
> As and Dawg fan doesn't that embarrass you?



Now just a minute.  You are full of it!  Richt has not done this his entire career.  The only other time I remember was at Florida after we scored.  I was po'd by that foolishness Saturday.  Take your win and show some class, not your !


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

I told my wife when it happened, UGA was gonna lose.  

When one team goes that far out of their way to prove they aren't intimidated by the other team, it just proves to me that they are.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I told my wife when it happened, UGA was gonna lose.
> 
> When one team goes that far out of their way to prove they aren't intimidated by the other team, it just proves to me that they are.



Yep. If you aren't intimidated the scoreboard is all you need.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

I watched an interview one time about a Capo with Italian Mob. He was telling a story about how he was ordered to ruff up a couple that owed them money. He went in there with the other member and starting beating them and screaming at them and when he got back in the car his own father punch him the face and told him to talk with his hands not his mouth. Leave it all on the field! Plain and simple!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Now just a minute.  You are full of it!  Richt has not done this his entire career.  The only other time I remember was at Florida after we scored.  I was po'd by that foolishness Saturday.  Take your win and show some class, not your !



Sorry Ducker, I've followed UGA my entire life, Richt more than any other UGA coached has allowed that cheap pop psychology mentality and thuggish behavior his whole career with more examples than i can mention...but Bacari Rambo comes to mind immediately.

p.s. I like UGA having grown up in Georgia, and I like Richt but i think the image of UGA is of a bully, a poser, not a power.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I told my wife when it happened, UGA was gonna lose.
> 
> When one team goes that far out of their way to prove they aren't intimidated by the other team, it just proves to me that they are.



spot on


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2015)

It hasn't happened his whole career at Uga but it may point to the time when he became manager. For some reason he gets a pass from the on field antics because of the good deeds off the field. Usually when things go bad you start at the top and work their way down. At uga it's the opposite. After all the changes at Uga things still stay the same and there is one common denominator.


----------

